# Info on Manton & Smith 3spd?



## karl fairbrother (Jul 22, 2017)

Here we have a Minton Smith Gold eagle (winton) males bike.....l can find ZERO on this l would imagine its from the 1950s but could it be the 1930s or 1940s  Can anyone help? My intention is to totally rebuild this strip it and repaint


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 22, 2017)

Sturmey-Archer hubs usually have year and month of manufacture stamped on them.


----------



## karl fairbrother (Jul 23, 2017)

l will defiantly check how rare is this model l can not find one single picture or article on this bike? After many many hours of research


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 23, 2017)

karl fairbrother said:


> l will defiantly check how rare is this model l can not find one single picture or article on this bike? After many many hours of research




If that shifter is correct, it would be a 1950s-era bike, probably early or mid 1950s. I owned a similar Manton & Smith lightweight from the 1940s. They're neat and uncommon bicycles. I've only seen maybe 3-4 of them over the years. You may want to try Evaporust or similar on the paint before giving up entirely on it. You may actually be able to salvage the original paint if there's still enough of it under the rust.


----------



## karl fairbrother (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you....l really enjoy the fact this bike is so rare, l will try Evaporust lf that doesn't work any idea a good color choice? l would imagine this restoration will take a few months l will defiantly add pictures when its done.. Defiantly a bike l will have a lot of pride restoring


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2017)

It's definitely.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 25, 2017)

Here is my prewar It has peaked fenders and a chrome fork with lock.


----------



## karl fairbrother (Jul 25, 2017)

Wow that looks amazing!!! Does your bike have the date on the rim? ls your model a Winton Gold Eagle ?


----------



## Lynn43506 (Apr 14, 2019)

New Purchase


----------

